# up date on my fin melt



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

So i have been treating with epson salt and primafix on the advice of my betta specialist in my lfs who is quite lovely 
she keeps many many many bettas 

ok heres original melt pics:
Barney







Wonwon







Willy









heres some recent ones ( teddy didnt suffer MUCH from this issue)

(next post)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Won won







Willy







Teddy







Barney







Barney has since yesterday opened his fins much more


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

NB: Barney and Won swapped bays hence Wons damage :O and Barney has developed a black line in his tail lol


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad to hear that the fin melt is going away, keep it up!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

What caused this? My male VT had a few fins messed up in his filter but its been months and hes in clean water but the new growth does this in spots. Not as severe, but still curious. They look much better btw


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Oh wow...

nice improvement.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Fin melt is actually a sever case of fin rot, Fin Rot is most often caused when the Betta are distressed due to poor water quality, overfeeding, expired food, overcrowding and rough handling. If the water is not changed regularly, the leftover food particles and feces will decompose and contaminate the water. If there are too many Betta in the tank or if too much food is placed in the tank, even regular water changes may not prevent the disease. The resultant stress on the Betta, lower their immunity thus making them very susceptible to attack from the bacteria present in their water. Only in very rare instances will Betta develop Fin Rot in spite of an impeccably maintained tank.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Since these photos were taken, Barney has pretty much opened all his bar the tips and Won won is showing remarkable regrowth.

I seem pretty prone to fish issues but i have some sort of magic touch with fin regrowth.

Charz is actually branching out again after louie tore his rays to bits!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Ah, i think ive found my culprit, my veiltails fins got roughed up by the filter and when growing back in they are curling which almost gives the appearance of lots of droplike tips. My water is too hard. But thanks for the explanation, i saw a few in petsmart with fins that looked glued like that was wasnt sure what was going on.
Glad to hear they are getting back to good


----------

